# ¿What do you think about Colombia?



## santi

Reading Richie's concern about the violence in colombia, it reminded me of a chat I had with a buddy of mine from virginia, he said he saw a documentary called ¨LA SIERRA¨about the life and struggle of the paramilitaries and guerrillas here in colombia.. I was just wondering ¿ what do people from abroad hear or see on t.v. about Colombia? what effect does it have on the concept of spending a nice 2 week vacation? would you come? ¿why? or ¿why not? don't worry about your opinos good and bad will be taken with love, please be sincere I haven't gone abroad for a while and I'd really like to know what people think about my country... thanx all for your conributions and if there are any questions I'll try to answer them as best as I can... Blessings to all


----------



## BasedowLives

Honestly, I am pretty ignorant to the situation there.  (But i'm working on that) But the first words that come to mind are Sofia Vergara, cocaine and coffee. I know that sounds stereotypical, but keep in mind, i know next to nothing about it.

Please tell me if I'm way off base....but if i remember correctly, there was some corruption or something with the fact that drug lords help out small towns much better than the government does, so then the town defends them, leading to a really hazy area of what is ethical.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Yes well I, too, am rather ignorant of the goings-on in Colombia, but I can tell you that many people do associate Colombia with narcotrafica (NOT that we think everyone is a drug dealer, just that the US get a good amount of cocaine from Colombia). 

I know that one reason that I think of drugs when I think of Colombia is because I recently saw "Maria Llena de Gracia", which is a movie about a young woman who gets pregnant, becomes a drug mule, and comes to the USA. ~~~~Mod intervention: promotional message removed. ~~~~~ 

However, when I think of Colombia, I mostly think of the beauty of Latin America: the culture, the food, the people, the language... I would _love_ to visit your country someday, Santi, and the concerns that Richie's thread discussed don't really come to mind when I think of Colombia. I think it's so wonderful to find out the differences between countries & cultures of Central & South America and I really look forward to the day when I can point out some of the differences!


----------



## QUIJOTE

For those planning to visit Colombia or any place for that matter I would suggest to check the Travel Advisory of your Consulate, I hear the British advisory is closer to reality than the rest, keep in mind that while Colombia is a nice place with very good people it is also among the 10 most violent places in the world, this is not to discourage anyone from travelling or to point bad things about Colombia, I am sure the more you know about the place you plan to visit the less chances to become a target.


----------



## santi

Thanx guys I'm really glad you guys are giving your opinions, well let me tell you a little about the violence here. The biggest promotor of violence here is called trafficKing, the crew that has the power is the one which gets the most drugs out to whatever country buys it, now they're trying to give the orient a race for it with the opium and marihuana the town's favorite is not exported out that much cuz of the volume problem, but basically violence here is just a war between cartels and government to see who can get rid of the other two. Everyone's main objective is the same.POWER..BUT... on the other hand there are a lot of beautiful people here and God's hand is clearly seen in it's(Colombia's) land, people, and cultural heritage.. the beaches here in the Pacific, Atlantic and Caribean seas are spectacular, the cuisine is excellent and every region has their own speciallity,and I culd write infinite virtues about this country and the TURISTIC violonce is nothing more than just petty thieves trying to make a fast buck and we see those everywhere.. well lots of love to all and please keep posting your theads I'd relly like to hear from more of you guys...




this is


----------



## Fernando

Just to answer your original questions:

- The vision of Colombia in Spain is that of a real violent country.

- The vision I have from the few Colombians I know (great people all of them) and from people travelling there confirm this opinions, if qualified depending on the region you are talking about.

- I would not visit Bogotá, Medellín, Cali or the forest, but I certainly would go to Cartagena or other selected places.

- I would have any problem in going for business for a short period.


----------



## Outsider

My favorite vision from Colombia is Shakira. 

Seriously, though, I'm afraid the image of Colombia in the foreign media is not very positive. The impression you get from TV and newspapers is that it's a haven for drug farmers and traffickers, who routinely interfere with local politics and have to be hunted down by the military; that it's a violent country.

I happen to have _read_ a little about the recent history of Latin America (very little, though), in real books, and I got the impression that the image of Colombia we're being sold here is very one-sided, and even hypocritical.


----------



## santi

yeah I know most people think of it that way, but is also a heaven to those who like beaches beautiful women and excellent food,plus we also have juanes and aterciopelados, what do you say about cavas and la toti vergara. To all who think that colombia is all about war and drugs you may be a little right, but not all of us are sicarios waiting to bag the next foe that comes in our path, like I said once before the hand of God and his infinite grace is seen here... well thanxs for u'r comments and please write on


----------



## veleño

Hi i'm from Colombia and i would like to hear opinions about my country, i would like to hear bad, really bad, and good opinions (i know we have a world class coca production, i don't hide that!)

Why? Here, in Colombia, almost all the people tells you that Colombia is a beatiful country and peraphs the best country of the world, that Colombia is wonderfull and all that. But i don't think the same, i know we have huge troubles here and i guess we are triyig to hide it under a wave of false happiness.

What do you think about it?


----------



## SofiaB

Colombia paradise lost. El paraiso perdido.. It is a beautiful country with many natural resorses but drugs and corruption have allowed the country to be a horrible place. Can the people save it? I hope so , but it may be too late  La violencia y el narcotrafico han sido un desastre para Colombia.


----------



## veleño

Hola yo soy de Colombia y de verded me molesta la "colombianada" de salir con que acá hay gente muy talentosa como Juanes, Shakira etc. que en realidad no tienen nada o casi nada que ver con la _verdadera _tradición cultural colombiana y más bien son adaptaciones de pop norteamericano con unos brochasos mal dados de música local.

Es cierto que es un buen destino turístico, pero también es cierto que debe ser el destino número uno de los drogadictos de todo el mundo que vienen a buscar diversión barata. A mí me cansa esta hipocresía y creo que si a los extranjeros les gusta venir a consumir y a pasarla rico a punta de drogas, deberían colaborarnos para poder legalizar las drogas y que no sigan causando estragos. Yo no tengo nada en contra de las drogas, faltaria salir con semejante moralismo, pero es el colmo la hipocresía.

Y también digo que es el país más violento del mundo, en donde no hace mucho se realizaban masacres con motosierra, así que salir a decirle a todos que esto es un paraiso está muy alejado de la verdad y mucho más cuando siendo colombiano no se conoce la cultura local y se cree que con llevar combrero vueltiao (así se escribe), con poner todo el dia Juanes a todo volumen y con salir a matarse por la selección de fútbol, se es un patriota de verdad.

Por favor no se alimenten más estas mentiras.


----------



## belén

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Hi Veleno,
> 
> You might try taking a look at this thread HERE.



Threads merged in order not to have to almost equal threads 

Belén


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Yo veo a Colombia como un país en el que los narcotraficantes son los "reyes" y ni el gobierno, ni los militares pueden hacer nada para deterlos, que hay mucha guerrilla y muere mucha gente inocente, por desgracia sólamente lo malo es noticia y es lo que vemos en mi país.
Por ejemplo no se si muchos esten enterados pero el recién Presidente electo de Bolivia Evo Morales, fué "Narcotraficante", no es increíble!!!???, que puede esperar el pueblo de Bolivia de esto, seguramente nada bueno.

Saludos a todos
Lulú


----------



## grumpus

Hola a todos,
I have my very biased view on most of the problems in Colombia.  I lay them directly at the feet of my own government.  Drug trafficking is ultimately a problem of the drug use in the U.S (and Europe).  The Latin Americans just have to deal with consequences, unfortunately.
The problem of Colombia's state/military/paramilitary violence is related to the inequalities inherent in the society.  Of course, in the U.S., because we support the elite/oligarchy, we hear only about the violence/crimes committed by the FARC and ELN.  State terrorism is far, far greater, it's not even close.    Colombia is not quite El Salvador or Guatemala (in the 1980's), the rebels don't have that type of popular support.  However, the trends in violence are similar (state actors overwhelmingly commit more violence).

I have heard wonderful things about the people from Colombia and I have met a few here in the U.S.  I wouldn't judge Colombia on what I hear from the mainstream media, I look for other sources.

saludos, 
Grumpus


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Tal como dice Lourdes Luna, todo lo que nos llega a México son las malas noticias, pero no sólo de Colombia, de todos lados, sobre todo de America Latina, por lo tanto es común que la creencia de que América es un lugar terrible y temible es común y hacen que veamos al resto del mundo (excepto medio oriente) como el paraiso terrenal. 
Colombia, con todo y sus cosas malas seguramente ha de tener muchas cosas buenas (además de Shakira , al menos eso espero).
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## maxiogee

Irish coverage of Colombia was until recently limited to drug-related news items. There was occasional comments on the activities of the FARC. Then the bad stuuf hit the fan when three people with connections to people who may or may not be involved in the IRA were arrested and charged with training the FARC guerrillas. They claimed to have been in the country innocently - but as they had been travelling on false passports and as they had connnections to Sinn Féin it is generally assumed over here by anyone not connected with Sinn Féin that they were there to train them. This is all denied by Sinn Féin who claim that the whole thing is a construction of "the security forces".


----------



## Caesar

En Brasil, aunque sea un país vecino, no solemos pensar mejor de Colombia. Al brasilero medio, drogas o violencia son normalmente la primera cosa que piensan cuando les hablan de Colombia. Lo que es comprensible, ya que nuestros medios de información no suelan mostrar otra cosa con respeto a su país. Fortunadamente, tuve la oportunidad de conocer lo que hay de mejor en Colombia(pero aún no todo), y pienso muy bien de su país. Me sentí tranquilo mientras estuve en Bogotá, mucho más de lo que estaría en Rio de Janeiro, por ejemplo.


----------



## BETOREYES

Quiere conocer...
Un nevado en plena zona tropical que llega hasta el mar?
La selva Amazónica y el rio Amazonas?
El segundo país del mundo con mayor biodiversidad?
El lugar más bello y exuberante del mundo: Caño Cristales (El rio de los 5 colores)
La gente más feliz del mundo segun: la Universidad Erasmus de Rotterdam Holanda 
El más importante festival de poesía del mundo : http://www.festivaldepoesiademedellin.org/
El país líder en medicina y transplantes de América Latina, donde se opera gente como Maradona?
El lugar donde se desarrolló una de las màs importantes vacunas contra la malaria
El lugar donde nació la primera aerolinea comercial del mundo
Las ballenas jorobadas del polo sur y norte y los patos migratorios de Canadá?
Y muchas cosas más que se me escapan, puede ir a:
Canadá, el polo sur, el polo norte, Alemania, Estados Unidos, Cuba, Suiza, México, Brasil, Tailandia...

O simplemente, atrévase a conocer Colombia, un bello resumen del mundo.

Puede correr el riesgo de ser asesinado o secuestrado por un grupo guerrillero. Yo he corrido ese riesgo durante casi 30 años, y mis familiares, y mis amigos, y los amigos de mis amigos, y los amigos de los amigos de mis amigos. 

Es verdad, somos un país violento, pobre, corrupto y sobre todo estigmatizado. Hay paises en donde sólo piden visa a colombianos, y creo que es el país del mundo en donde las embajadas trabajan más.

Tal vez desde un punto de vista ajeno a la problemática interna de tráfico de drogas y guerrilla merezcamos ser llamados narcotraficantes o terroristas (el amarillismo y el morbo vende más, y ustedes no tienen porque conocer más de lo que les muestra la prensa y la tv), pero no merecemos el trato humillante que se nos da en los puestos de aduana y en las oficinas de inmigración.

No somos el mejor ni el peor país del mundo, esos paises no existen, somos simplemnte otro país.
Mis posibilidades económicas no me permiten conocer muchos de sus(vuestros) paises aunque me encantaría. Que tu desconocimiento y tus miedos no te priven de conocer este pequeño pedazo de tierra lleno de llanuras, volcanes, nevados, páramos, desiertos, selvas, vida, océanos, bellas ciudades y gente buena. 

Una última pregunta: Conoce algún compatriota suyo que haya venido a Colombia y no haya quedado encantado?. Tal vez si. Pero si ese amigo suyo piensa volver, sugiérale que deje sus prejuicios allá.


----------



## tafanari

santi said:
			
		

> I was just wondering ¿ what do people from abroad hear or see on t.v. about Colombia? what effect does it have on the concept of spending a nice 2 week vacation? would you come? ¿why? or ¿why not?



Frankly, if you say Colombia the first thing I think is beautiful women. Seriously, the ones I've met and the ones I've seen on TV...wow. Really my type of women...

I also think Carlos Vives, Juanes...music...people who like to have a good time. We have many Colombian people where I live and who go to Colombia all the time and come back in one piece. I know there is a _*guerilla *_there but I imagine there are safe parts and not so safe parts. 

I saw terrible images of violence in France on TV but that would never stop me from visiting France. I've been there many times and think it's a beautiful country. I have never been to Colombia but the day that I do, I have the feeling that I won't come back home single


----------



## BETOREYES

tafanari said:
			
		

> Frankly, if you say Colombia the first thing I think is beautiful women. Seriously, the ones I've met and the ones I've seen on TV...wow. Really my type of women...
> 
> I also think Carlos Vives, Juanes...music...people who like to have a good time. We have many Colombian people where I live and who go to Colombia all the time and come back in one piece. I know there is a _*guerilla *_there but I imagine there are safe parts and not so safe parts.
> 
> I saw terrible images of violence in France on TV but that would never stop me from visiting France. I've been there many times and think it's a beautiful country. I have never been to Colombia but the day that I do, I have the feeling that I won't come back home single



Hello Taf

I think women in the whole world are very beautiful.
But if you are looking for really beauty, Medellin has one angel in each corner.

Para la muestra un botón: Ana Sofía Henao


----------



## tvdxer

To me, Colombia appears to be a beautiful country marred by an incredibly violent narcotrafficking problem.  This is not so much a problem on the Carribean coast as it is further south in the country, especially in Cali (that's what I think I heard).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

I have to say that Beto reyes post move my heart I mean I think taht is good things about this beatiful counry appaling the image of drugs is too much and la guerrilla and all this mmilitarv all around take this willing to go and visit there


----------



## BETOREYES

Hello,
I hope you understand this weird english:

If you are scared of some narco-guerrillo of narco-paraco kidnaps you in Cali or Medellin, don`t worry about.
They can makes you sick, destroys your familly and your whole life in your own country. How? Just sending to you poison by clandestine planes and ships.

Did you know that this stupid war is financed by the drugs that you use?
Each businessman kidnapped, each countryman without legs, each innocent child dead in the colombian war, has its own sponsor in Europe, Unitted States or any place in the world.

Please, correct my english.
Thank you very much.
E.R.


----------



## hedonist

Yo pienso de Colombia lo mismo que pienso de otros paises del mundo. Me imagino que tiene sus buenas cosas y sus malas tambien.


----------



## Aldin

Firstly in English language there are no inverted question marks,that's only in Spanish.
Well I would describe Colombia in 3 words: drugs,coffe,Shakira
I think it's enough


----------

